# صوره احدث سيارة بالعالم انتاج دولى مشترك



## BITAR (8 أكتوبر 2007)




----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره احدث سيارة بالعالم انتاج دولى مشترك*

:ranting:


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره احدث سيارة بالعالم انتاج دولى مشترك*

تحفه يا بيتر.... لكن يا ترى مكيفه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## vamdracula2005 (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره احدث سيارة بالعالم انتاج دولى مشترك*

ياخبر دى غاليه اوى   .. تلاقيها تساوى كده تلاته    اربعه  جنيه :t33:


----------



## محب للعذراء (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره احدث سيارة بالعالم انتاج دولى مشترك*

تحفة هالسيارة لو كان في منها لون اسود كان صارت احلا بس العترا الواحد بدو يحسب حق السيارة


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره احدث سيارة بالعالم انتاج دولى مشترك*



marmar_maroo قال:


> :ranting:


*حاسس *
*انها عجباكى*
*على فكرة*
*هى بالحجز*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره احدث سيارة بالعالم انتاج دولى مشترك*



Dona Nabil قال:


> تحفه يا بيتر.... لكن يا ترى مكيفه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*قصدك*
* متكتفه*
*هههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور *​


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره احدث سيارة بالعالم انتاج دولى مشترك*



vamdracula2005 قال:


> ياخبر دى غاليه اوى .. تلاقيها تساوى كده تلاته اربعه جنيه :t33:


*طبعا *
*هو *
*انا اقدر اجيب حاجه مش غالية*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على التسعير*
*قصدى على المرور*​


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره احدث سيارة بالعالم انتاج دولى مشترك*



محب للعذراء قال:


> تحفة هالسيارة لو كان في منها لون اسود كان صارت احلا بس العترا الواحد بدو يحسب حق السيارة


*للاسف*
* الاسود خلصان*
*ممكن تحجز كروهات*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## nonaa (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره احدث سيارة بالعالم انتاج دولى مشترك*

يا سلام يا بيتر
بجد بجد عربيتك تحفه
دى بتاعتك صح؟؟؟؟؟
ههههههههههههه
حلال عليك​


----------



## muheb (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره احدث سيارة بالعالم انتاج دولى مشترك*

هي نوعها اي ممكن نعرف


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره احدث سيارة بالعالم انتاج دولى مشترك*



muheb قال:


> هي نوعها اي ممكن نعرف


*نوعها*
*صاجكويتش*
*هههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## gift (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره احدث سيارة بالعالم انتاج دولى مشترك*

حرام عليك:smil12:


----------



## جيلان (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره احدث سيارة بالعالم انتاج دولى مشترك*

*ايوة كدى يابنى 
زهئنا من الفرارى والكلام الفاضى ده
هى دى العربيات*


----------



## Ramzi (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره احدث سيارة بالعالم انتاج دولى مشترك*



BITAR قال:


>


 
حلوة يا بيتر
واحنا ممكن نعتبر البني ادم ماتور السيارة 
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره احدث سيارة بالعالم انتاج دولى مشترك*



gift قال:


> حرام عليك:smil12:


*لا*
* لا*
* مفيش حرام ولا حاجه*
*هى مصممه*
*ان فى واحد*
* يشدها*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*مش يسوقها*​


----------



## BITAR (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره احدث سيارة بالعالم انتاج دولى مشترك*



جيلان قال:


> *ايوة كدى يابنى *
> *زهئنا من الفرارى والكلام الفاضى ده*
> *هى دى العربيات*


*انا فعلت زهقت من الفران قصدى الفرارى*
*ومن الفراخ قصدى من الذلمكه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا جيلان على المرور بدون مخالفات*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره احدث سيارة بالعالم انتاج دولى مشترك*



Ramzi قال:


> حلوة يا بيتر
> واحنا ممكن نعتبر البني ادم ماتور السيارة
> ههههههههههههههههههه


*ماتور بحصان واااااااااحد*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على الفكرة*
*قصدى على المرور*​


----------



## twety (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره احدث سيارة بالعالم انتاج دولى مشترك*

هههههههههههههه

اهو شغل وخلاص
يعمل بلوقمته
هى العربيه هتفضل تشيله كتييييييير
يشيلها بقى شووووووووويه

بس فكرة جميييييله
طب دى دعوة لكل الشباب اللى مش لاقى شغل 
ولا اييييييييييييه :t33:


----------



## BITAR (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره احدث سيارة بالعالم انتاج دولى مشترك*



twety قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> اهو شغل وخلاص
> يعمل بلوقمته
> ...


*فعلا يا تويتى*
*تصورى*
*فكرة حلوة*
*وعلى رأى المثل*
*شيلنى وشيلك*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره احدث سيارة بالعالم انتاج دولى مشترك*

شوفت يا بيتر اخرة مشيك فى الشمس لونك بقى ايه 
يعنى جايب عربية غالية بالمنظر ده ومش قادر تجيب كاب تحطه على راسك وانت ماشى 
بطل بخل بقى


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره احدث سيارة بالعالم انتاج دولى مشترك*

:new6::t17:





يوحنا/نصر قال:


> شوفت يا بيتر اخرة مشيك فى الشمس لونك بقى ايه
> يعنى جايب عربية غالية بالمنظر ده ومش قادر تجيب كاب تحطه على راسك وانت ماشى
> بطل بخل بقى


:t17:


----------



## BITAR (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره احدث سيارة بالعالم انتاج دولى مشترك*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> شوفت يا بيتر اخرة مشيك فى الشمس لونك بقى ايه
> يعنى جايب عربية غالية بالمنظر ده ومش قادر تجيب كاب تحطه على راسك وانت ماشى
> بطل بخل بقى


*ماشى يا يوحنا / نصر*
*مردوده ليك فى عربية*
* كارووووووووه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*واخد بالك انى مش لابس كاب*
*ااه عليك*
*طيب مستنى كاب*
*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره احدث سيارة بالعالم انتاج دولى مشترك*

:1073lg: وادى الكاب ياسيدى علشان ما يبقاش ليكى اى حجة :12_7_28[1]:


----------



## BITAR (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره احدث سيارة بالعالم انتاج دولى مشترك*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> :1073lg: وادى الكاب ياسيدى علشان ما يبقاش ليكى اى حجة :12_7_28[1]:


*ماشى يا يوحنا *
*بتفوول عليا*
*مجهزلى ونش*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على خدماتك*
*مسيرى ااقبلك وركبك جنبى*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## kajo (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره احدث سيارة بالعالم انتاج دولى مشترك*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


تحغه موووووووووووت


----------



## BITAR (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره احدث سيارة بالعالم انتاج دولى مشترك*



kajo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> تحغه موووووووووووت


*شكلك عينك فيها*
*هههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره احدث سيارة بالعالم انتاج دولى مشترك*

*جميله جدا 
ماتدينى لفه
 وارجعهالك السنه الجايه ​*


----------



## BITAR (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره احدث سيارة بالعالم انتاج دولى مشترك*



kokoman قال:


> *جميله جدا ​*
> *ماتدينى لفه*
> 
> *وارجعهالك السنه الجايه *​


*ايه *
*ده *
*وليه*
* السرعه دى*
*براحتك ياعم*
*مش عايز مخالفات*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على مرورك*​


----------



## amadxamad (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره احدث سيارة بالعالم انتاج دولى مشترك*

حلو


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره احدث سيارة بالعالم انتاج دولى مشترك*



BITAR قال:


> *ايه *
> *ده *
> *وليه*
> * السرعه دى*
> ...



*خلاص ياعم وانا موافق  
ابعتهالى السنه الجايه وانا هرجعهالك بكره 
هههههههههههه​*


----------



## BITAR (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره احدث سيارة بالعالم انتاج دولى مشترك*



kokoman قال:


> *خلاص ياعم وانا موافق ​*
> *ابعتهالى السنه الجايه وانا هرجعهالك بكره *
> 
> *هههههههههههه*​


*انت مفهمتش قصدى *
*انا عايزك تخدها*
* قد*
* خمستاشر سنه*
*على الاقل*
* تأكل السواق كمان*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## mero_engel (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره احدث سيارة بالعالم انتاج دولى مشترك*

*عارف يا بيتر لو كانت سودا كانت هتبقي اشيك بكتير يمكن هي دي الحاجه الوحيده اللي نقصها*
*بس عارف الراجل اللي ماشي قدمها يجرها لونه حلو اوي اهو في جاحه سودا وخلاص في الموضوع*:t33::t33:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: صوره احدث سيارة بالعالم انتاج دولى مشترك*



BITAR قال:


> *انت مفهمتش قصدى *
> *انا عايزك تخدها*
> * قد*
> * خمستاشر سنه*
> ...



*لالالالالالالالالا
هاخد العربيه بس 
السواق يبقى يجيب سندوتشات هوه وجاى
ههههههههههههه​*


----------

